# Breastfeeding in a Collapse or Emergency YouTube video



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi folks! In an emergency or crisis, potable water may not be available, stores of formula & preparation items take up a lot of space in a bug out bag, and access to resupplies may be very limited. Breastfeeding saves a ton of money, is always available (don't need about forgetting to pack), and is best for the baby. It is the ultimate tool for self-reliance when it comes to babies. Babies should be exclusively breastfed for 6 months when possible. A very small number of women are not able to breastfeed, and my heart goes out to them. In that case, stores of formula for a long time, not just 72 hours, would be really wise. Here's my video on breastfeeding in an emergency or collapse. I'd love to hear back from the experienced moms, grandmothers, aunties, etc about your experiences and suggestions. Please share this with anyone who is currently pregnant, planning a pregnancy, or who will eventually be planning a pregnancy  Prepper Nurse


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Darn I was hoping :sssh: but NOT.

the feeding video at the hospital I frequent has a very INFORMATIVE ONE
same one in english and spanish :laugh:

great info for those with infants.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I was one of those women unable to breastfeed when I had Roo. She would latch but my milk never came in. My mom told me that I never latched so she had to formula feed me as well.

I had 18 months of formula in the house when I had Roo. I also had 18 months of various baby foods when she started eating solids. Still have all the cloth diapers as well. 

Here is the link back to the Maternity Kits thread...
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/maternity-kits-15497/


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Grimm, I am so glad you were so well prepared! That is such a hard thing to experience  We have to be aware that it isn't always a choice for women, and give them the impression that don't worry, if you're pregnant and there's a collapse, you'll be able to breastfeed your baby. Thank you for sharing your experience. And Roo - I love that  Thank you as well for the link to the maternity kits thread!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

nightwing said:


> Darn I was hoping :sssh: but NOT.
> 
> the feeding video at the hospital I frequent has a very INFORMATIVE ONE
> same one in english and spanish :laugh:
> ...


That is an EXCELLENT point! Women and their partners should take full advantage of those kinds of resources, and ask their hospitals if there's an online link they can watch after they're discharged.


----------

